# FL HOPRA Race 2 - Orlando - 10/13/12



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

FL HOPRA Race 2 - Orlando (Belle Isle) – 10/13/12

HOSTED BY
JIMMIE PARRIS

WHERE:
1617 Idaho Ave
Bele Isle, FL 32809
407-421-1207 HOME
352-978-6530 CELL

WHEN:
SATURDAY – October 13th 2012

TRACK:
BENT "L" TRACK
4 LANE 62FT TOMY ROAD COURSE
Trackmate Lap Counter - Digitrax Power Supply

CLASSES:
Amateur Box Stock (Can)
Amateur Club Stock
Semi - Pro SS
Pro SS
Semi-Pro Club Stock
Pro Compression Club Stock

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 - 12:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 12:00 - 1:00
Box / Super Stock Races 1:00 - 3:00
Club Stock Races 3:00 - 5:00

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com, for a copy of the rules. Amateurs must use Parma Econo or Turbo Controllers.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE. Walther/Life-Like, Landshark, Bodies by Bruce, Harden Creek Racing, Racemasters, M-Tech, Harbor Freight, VRP, and Host Bodies.

Driving Directions from I-75/Turnpike north approx. 50 mi. south to exit 254(528) towards Airport approx. 2mi. to Orange av, turn right at stop sign , go approx. 1/2 mi.turn right on Orange av,cont. approx. 1/4 mi. turn right onto Perkins av., go approx. 3 blocks, turn left on Gondola av, go 1 block turn right onto Idaho av 1617 is the hunter green house on the left

From I-4 west go 70/75 on I-4 to 528 exit stay on 528 aprox 10 mi. to orange av exit turn right, go aprox 1/2 mi.to orange av turn right, go 1/4 mi.turn right at Subway sign (Perkins rd) go 1/4 mi turn left on Gondola , go 1 block turn right on Idaho, 1617 is the hunter green house on the left.

From the East I-95 to 528 west ta wards Airport from the Airport take the 2nd exit ( McCoy rd. cont. past Race Track Gas Station , turn right on Gondola , cont. approx. 1/4 mi. to Idaho av turn right 1617 Idaho is the hunter green house on the left.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Race is moved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Florida HOPRA Race 2 - St. Cloud, FL

HOSTED BY
Leo Belleville

WHEN:
Saturday Oct 13, 2012 

WHERE:
3306 Gator Bay Creek Blvd.
St. Cloud, FL 34772
407-498-0297
[email protected]

TRACK:
4' X 16' 4 Wizzard Track
Trackmate lap counter & Digitrax power supply (18V / 15 amp)
Counterclockwise direction

CLASSES:
IROC
Amateur - Tomy SRT with Silicone Slipons
Amateur – Club Stock
Semi – Pro - SS
Pro - SS
Semi-Pro - Club Stock
Pro - Club Stock

SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 – 11:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 11:00 - 11:30
Super Stock Races 12:00 - 1:30
Club Stock 2:00 - 3:30
IROC Race 3:30 - 4:30

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Parma PSE. VRP Racing Products, Walther/Life-Like, Landshark, Racemasters, Harden Creek, and Host Bodies.


----------

